# A Question For All The Ladies...



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

this has no doubt een brought up before before but...

does you dp/dr feel worse when during your period?

i feel like i want to die right now!

my dp and dr are so bad i have no idea what to do with myself!

i am so much more scared and feel like i really cannot take this anymore!

any coping ideas?

i really need help right now!

i know i am in control but right now i feel TOTALLY out of control!

thank you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Shadow,Oh Lord way worse before,during and just after.
In fact I'm having a severe dp relapse which I believe was triggered by my crazy hormones.

My life is slipping away again.Today I've decided(after going out there)that I'll hide in my bedroom forever and only come out to eat.

Wishing you all the best,sincerely Shelly


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you shelly...

i know it is all just hormones talking and i feel a little silly posting it...

but i thought that this time of the month would make the dr but mostly the dp less as you really do feel your body during this time! i have so much back pain! i cannot stand it!

argh i just feel so bloody awful!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Shadow,I don't know how you feel about the pill but years ago when I was still able to tolerate it,it helped so much with PMS,heavy bleeding and cramps.My skin was great too.

It's just a thought.I know a lot of women don't like the idea of it or don't like the side effects but when it works it can be such a relief.
I can't take it these days,mores the pity.Lifes too short,anything to keep my head straight.

Best Shelly


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Shadowness,

YES. my dr and dp were HORRIBLE before I got my period. Like a week before.

I remember in August the week before, oh my god. I was where you are right now.

It will end. trust me. you will get your girly thing  and your dr and dp will lessen.

Hang in there.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi shadow

yes worse before but then better after


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

hell yeah!!! Hormones eh??? grr!!!!!! it's always worse before and during but after it's not so bad....till the next one lol!!! hope ya feelin' ok


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

for the back pain try a snuggly hot water bottle or ibuleve pain relief if nothin else helps!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

alot worse for a few days before really out of it snappy and as you said in pain which u would think would lessen the dp, but oh no, then it starts and if your like me if its ever heavey u start to panic that you are haemorraging[i no thats spelt wrong] then things settle a bit- oh the joys of been a woman.

I HATE PMT????????


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

I hate my uterus,my ovaries and my hypothalamus :evil:


----------



## tori (Oct 15, 2004)

yeah..my dp/dr is much worse before and during my period. This is the worst time for me. The combination of extreme dp/dr, cramps, back ache and general misery is unbearable!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

> yeah..my dp/dr is much worse before and during my period. This is the worst time for me. The combination of extreme dp/dr, cramps, back ache and general misery is unbearable!


The same here. I have started taking the pill this week just for this.
Ive tried it before a couple of times the past ten years but my body couldnt handle it and I felt weirder than ever so had to stop. It seems Ive now found one that works very well, with very few side-effects.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you all for your very honest replies


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

most definitely. the hormones make it so much more difficult. i'm right there now too with the back pain! grrrr it's so tough! my dp/dr are way worse before and during.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

hey Wendy would you pm to me the name of the pill you are taking.I'm having trouble with sending Private's.

I tried a new one last month,Diane,I only took it one.It gave me a migraine and blurred vision.Apparently if a pill causes migraine,the doc said don't take it.

Ta Shelly


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Shelly, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

i am about to go off the pill and am wondering if anyone noticed that being on birth control made your DP/DP worse? i had never been on the pill, but i went on them about 3-4 months ago (tried 2 different kinds - a generic called aviene and yasmin) and noticed my DP overall got worse. and yes, it's the week before my period and i am so out of it/zoned/DP'd etc. any thoughts on the birth control / DP connection? would love to hear thoughts on this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

oh my callis I'm probably not the best woman here to ask.
My dp is soooooo much worse before and during my periods and the darn pill which I would dearly love to take so I can skip periods makes my dp worse (amongst other symptoms) from the get go.
I usually toss the pack in the bin after a week or so and guess what,yep then I get 2 periods in a month........bloody lovely(no pun intended) :roll:

If anybody finds a solution,please,please let me know.

Best Shelly


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

> i am about to go off the pill and am wondering if anyone noticed that being on birth control made your DP/DP worse? i had never been on the pill, but i went on them about 3-4 months ago (tried 2 different kinds - a generic called aviene and yasmin) and noticed my DP overall got worse. and yes, it's the week before my period and i am so out of it/zoned/DP'd etc. any thoughts on the birth control / DP connection? would love to hear thoughts on this.


Callisto,

I have tried the pill more than once the last ten years and usually I had to quit after a couple of days. I had hoped this time it would work, and when I started taking them last week, the first few days I actually felt good, few side-effects and in hope of continuation. But this week the side-effects got too bad.
Yes DP worsened. I felt much more spaced out and disconnected, tired, very indifferent to mine and others feelings, I felt less anxious though and more agressive, if that makes sense (like thinking of killing myself with a gun if I had one! :shock: ). It was almost impossible to focus on ANYthing and get my thoughts straight, very forgetfull etc.

Anyway, I also wonder what is the connection between DP and the pill.
I have a sensitive nervous system and have had food allergies (candida) in the past. Somethings wrong with my hormone balance as well.
I knew before I started the pill last week I was running the risk to outbalance my hormone levels even more.

I dont know but maybe people with DP have sensitive nervous systems in general. It would be interesting to find out if more women here cant handle the effects of the pill.
I dont know enough about all this to have a solid opinion on it, I have many questions on how this works exactly.

What are your ideas about it, if you have any?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

My DP/DR feels worse during your periods.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

My DP/DR feels worse during your periods as well.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> My DP/DR feels worse during your periods.


*Hmmm, Gimpy,
I was tempted to delete your post. I know you're trying to bring in some humor here, but during a woman's period, many emotional disorders can get worse, everything from depression to bi-polar to OCD to, yes DP/DR.
Not very courteous or gentlemanly, I'll say, and leave it at that for now.
*

*To answer the ladies here.* My recent horror DP/DR dream which (gimpy, believe me) was 500 times worse DP than in my chronic daily DP didn't help the stressors I was experiencing at the same time.

What I mean is, PMS and the first days of my period always make the DP worse to one extent or another, make me feel yes, more "out of it." It is known that hormones affect all mental disorders.

Post partum depression is an excellent example. And going through menopause can be a big problem for women as well.

If you have many stresses in your life, then have your period on top of that, as I did recently, it can be REALLY ROUGH. One's period is a physical stressor, my reevaluation at the psych unit was another huge stressor. But those two together with other stuff in my life and I had some of the worst DP of my life the other night -- in a dream.

I hear you ladies.

And Gimpy, I know you're injecting some humor here, but it isn't really funny if you know what this feels like. And you can't know what it's like to be a woman, and I wouldn't presume to know what it feels like to be a man, or a man with DP. I never presume anything about how anyone else here feels.

Take Care All,
Dreamer

*Edit: perhaps for Gimpy's benefit*  and please be aware this is a BIG SPOILER. I had a horrendous episode of DP in a dream right when my period started this week. Combined with other stressors, i don't think it's a coincidence that things were so bad. I'm feeling better already, and my monthly "period headache" is gone... that is the result of some sweeling in the brain due to fluid retention:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1070
*WARNING THIS IS A BIG SPOILER SOME OF YOU MAY HAVE ALREADY READ.*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thankyou to gimpy and dreamer

just got through a bad week of pmt exacperated dp and i made my partners life a misery.
you made me feel at home


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I apologize if anybody was offended. I have trouble taking anything, including myself, seriously sometimes, and it often gets me in trouble.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> I apologize if anybody was offended. I have trouble taking anything, including myself, seriously sometimes, and it often gets me in trouble.


THank you gimpy,
Much appreciated. I knew you weren't being mean-spirited.
Best,
D


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

Gimpy, its okay.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

thanks to all of you who wrote about this. i don't have anyone to talk to about this where i am right now. no one knows what it's like. i started the pill about 3-4 months ago (never been on it before) and SWORE it made my DP worse, but i am always over-analytical about my body and side effects. i AM going off this week, so hopefully, my DP will lessen. it wasn't that bad before i started taking the pill, but overall, seems to be worse now.

anyone with DP/anxiety/depression take a birth control pill that they are happy with? i figure since i am predisposed to "mental" issues, that any kind of pill isn't going to be good for me, but maybe one might be better than the other. so fari've only tried 2 different kinds, but at this point, screw it, i'll go back to condoms.

wendy, i noticed i got more aggressive on the pill, with less anxiety as well, although my anxiety has been OK for awhile. i did notice more depression with the pill however. i have also wondered about the candida connection too. again, i tend to be a bit of hypochondriac about my body.

any more thoughts would be appreciated. thanks again!


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm not a lady, but I'm nosey so I read every word! :lol:


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

hm. i never thought about it, but it is so much worse before, isn't it? interesting. in a way reassuring to have a deadline when it'll be better, but at the same time i'd much rather it didn't happen of course.

also, the pill thing, i was on the pill when my dp started, but then it got really bad a couple of months after I came off it. so for me I don't think it's related. I wonder if for some people it's to do with the fear that something might happen? for a long while I couldn't handle swallowing an aspirin or a vitamin. I was thinking about going back on the pill and now I'm kind of nervous that it'll make it worse, or I-ll imagine it has and so it actually will.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I personally liked gimpy's post, as we need some humor here. this is not a sterile environment.

BUT...he should have put like 50 smiley faces and a "j/k" or two to make everyone know he was kidding (sorry..his comment was really witty IMO)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

person3 said:


> I personally liked gimpy's post, as we need some humor here. this is not a sterile environment.
> 
> BUT...he should have put like 50 smiley faces and a "j/k" or two to make everyone know he was kidding (sorry..his comment was really witty IMO)


Yup, I thought about this myself. It seemed to mainly bother me! The reason was, I was going through a horrific time of the month at exactly the time I read that. TERRIBLE. I guess it truly touched a nerve in me and it hurt.

Apologies. Again, I know gimpy wasn't being mean spirited, I felt especially vulnerable at the time.... and am still kinda' raw -- my soul's been through a meat grinder and I also feel like burnt toast.

Raw toast, that's interesting, LOL. :shock:

Forgive,
D
The internet lacks nuance. That's for sure. Cannot always read emotion. I finally realized why there are smilies!!!! 8)


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

say "host" three times aloud.

once you've done that (aloud), say "coast" three times.

say "most" three times.

what do you put in a toaster?


----------

